

37signals lists web designer directory Sortfolio on Flippa - Flippa_com
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/10/37signals-lists-web-designer-directory-sortfolio-on-flippa-buy-it-now-for-480000/

======
dangrossman
This is one of the worst listings on Flippa. There's no information at all. No
breakdown of traffic over time or by source. Nothing about how the transition
to a new owner will be handled. No information about how billing is done and
what information, if any, will be transferred to the new owner -- if everyone
had to re-subscribe under new ownership most of that revenue is going to
disappear. No information about the site architecture and what kind of
resources are required to run it. No information about the customer service
load generated.

It's like listing a house for sale with no photos, no description, and a fence
around the property so you can't go check it out in person either. Just a lot
number and a price tag. And we really are talking about the price of a house
here...

~~~
moe
But... it's from 37Signals!!

How can you possibly need any more information than that?

------
DodgyEggplant
Sortfolio without the 37signals brand is not the same asset.

~~~
neovive
That would be my concern as well. Without their brand and following behind the
service, it would be hard to sustain it at that level.

------
ssharp
Has 37s indicated how the billings will transfer? If by default, after the
sale, users have to opt-in and provide their billing information again, there
will be a substantial loss of customers, well beyond typical churn.

Additionally, if I were interested in purchasing Sortfolio, I'd want a clear
picture of their customer acquisition practices. If most customers are being
acquired through the 37s website and/or branding, you cannot count on
continued revenue streams. If customers are being acquired by channels that
don't rely on 37s, I'd be much more comfortable with it.

------
jcc80
I must be missing something because I don't understand why they are so
desperate to get rid of it. If it's really making $200,000+ per year just hire
someone for 1/4 to 1/3 that to handle it.

~~~
bennylope
It's not a core service for them. It might be running on its own now but at
some point it's going to need some attention which means distraction.

~~~
moe
It seems you missed the part where he said "hire someone to handle it".

That someone doesn't need to be in the same office.

I personally would happily take that role - I'm on a different continent and
won't ask for their phone number.

~~~
runako
Hiring and managing a person is not a zero-cost effort, even after you account
for direct compensation costs. If you value giving employees great jobs, and a
chance to do excellent work, then hiring someone on a different continent and
not letting them contact you is not aligned with your values. Further,
management bandwidth is one of the most expensive resources at any company,
and spending it on a non-core product is not smart.

Focus matters. It's one reason why most successful businesses aren't do-
everything conglomerates.

~~~
moe
_management bandwidth_

There is no management.

After the handover (which would be needed for a sale as well) there is no need
to ever talk again. Just put the guy on auto-pay and have the contract
automatically terminate when the revenue falls below a defined threshold (i.e.
the site has fizzled out) or when the SLA is not met. Not rocket science
really, should take all of 15 minutes to write a shell-script to send out the
notification when it happens.

Of course if you pick the wrong person you might have to do it again, but I'd
hope 37s would be able to gauge the competency of a candidate for that role.
It doesn't take a genius to keep a trivial rails-site running, and motivation
shouldn't be an issue with that kind of compensation.

But sure, if throwing away $100k/year in _passive income_ better "aligns with
your values" then you have bigger problems anyway...

------
tocomment
I don't have 500K, are there any other good deals on Flippa? I'd love to buy
an autopilot business for that rate of return.

Any advice? Has anyone bought a site on Flippa?

~~~
amoore
flippa is a cesspool of worthless sites, scams, and con-men.

But, there are some occasional transactions that are worth looking at, if only
to get ideas of things to build.

Here's a recent sale of thecupcakeblog.com:
[https://flippa.com/2736282-over-1000-ad-
rev-199k-visits-475k...](https://flippa.com/2736282-over-1000-ad-
rev-199k-visits-475k-pageviews-a-month-large-social-following)

Those come along about once or twice a month.

~~~
Flippa_com
I'm obviously biased but this sold list shows that we regularly sell awesome
websites: <http://bit.ly/JDV1hg>

Try out our advanced search and you can very easily drill into sites that meet
your quality definition: <https://flippa.com/search>

------
lost-theory
There's an article on the 37signals blog as well:

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3172-sortfolio-going-once-
goi...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3172-sortfolio-going-once-going-twice)

------
drumdance
A friend of mine with lots of experience angel investing and running
profitable B2B companies told me he looked at Sortfolio last Fall and passed.
He didn't go into detail, but he said they're asking too much.

------
ricardobeat
I'd lease it. 50% split until the 480k is paid off, or the site dies.

